# Help Me To Fix Problem Omega



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi, can anybody help me with my fathers Omega deville?

It has a quartz movement and has no crown to adjust the time just a small button on the side (see 2nd pic) that you push a pen into to move the hands.

This button is attached to a small motor that seems to be not working, the watch is running and keeps perfect time but when British summertime moves an hour forward the watch goes back into the draw for the next six months as it cannot be advanced.

I have been told this was a common problem and Omega stopped making this design and parts are no longer available.

As it has sentimental value to my father I would love to find a way to fix it.

Any help/advice would be much appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

dizz said:


> Hi, can anybody help me with my fathers Omega deville?
> 
> It has a quartz movement and has no crown to adjust the time just a small button on the side (see 2nd pic) that you push a pen into to move the hands.
> 
> ...


Does this button press onto a contact on the circuit? If so, maybe try cleaning the contact as it may not be making? Also worth trying as this is often a problem with chrono buttons, is the button going in far enough to make the contact? As these watches are worn bits of everday grime get under the buttons and will not let the button depress as far as it should. Try to manually move the contact with the back off and see it the time setting works.

Give it a try

Rob


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd agree that trying what Rob suggested is the way to go. If any dirt inside the case stops the contact being made when the button is pressed it won't turn the hands. If I were a betting man I would suggest this is what's wrong. When was the watch last serviced?


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Toshi said:


> I'd agree that trying what Rob suggested is the way to go. If any dirt inside the case stops the contact being made when the button is pressed it won't turn the hands. If I were a betting man I would suggest this is what's wrong. When was the watch last serviced?


I will try to take the back off and have a look, and I will ask about the service,

thanks,

dizz.


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, I now have the watch in front of me and what I was first told was not quite right!

Here we go,

when you push the button in it seams to have a mind of its own because it will advance a few minutes or an hour or not at all.

The hands move in a jerky motion and I am guessing this should be smooth and progressive, then without touching the button it will spontaneously advance all on their own.

Its about 25 years old and has never been serviced.

so

1. How should I press the button e.g.. press once or twice or hold it in?

2. should the hands be smooth and progressive when adjusting?

3. Is the motor at fault?

4. Are parts available

5. will a service sort it and how much will it cost

6. How do I get the back off?

Blimy that's a lot to ask, sorry but I'm new to this watch lark


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

dizz said:


> Ok, I now have the watch in front of me and what I was first told was not quite right!
> 
> Here we go,
> 
> ...


Ok, let me just clarify this by saying I've never even handled one one of these!

Now I've got that out of the way I'd like to offer my opinion. It sounds from your description as if the contacts are dirty. If so its an easy enough fix. All you'll need to do is either get a little contact cleaner or a product like WD40 and apply it to the faces of the switch. TAKE CARE NOT TO OVER USE. Less is more in this type of fix. If it doesn't work at first you can always add a little more, if you add to much you risk it getting into the watch movement/case/dial in general and you won't be able to get it back out. I'd typically use something like a tooth-pick, moistened with a little contact cleaner and rub it gently over the top of the contacts, allowing the barest minimum to spread down over the contact surfaces.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

dizz said:


> Ok, I now have the watch in front of me and what I was first told was not quite right!
> 
> Here we go,
> 
> ...


sounds to me that after 25 years it might be a good idea to get it serviced 

Click on the banner at the top of the page (where it says "electric watches") to go to Paul's website. he offers servicing and I'm sure he will take a look and give you a quote before proceeding. I'm not 100% sure what he charges, but I believe it's around Â£40 for a service (if any parts are required I guess he'd charge extra). Drop him an email and see what he thinks.

Good luck


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Click on the banner at the top of the page (where it says "electric watches") to go to Paul's website. he offers servicing and I'm sure he will take a look and give you a quote before proceeding. I'm not 100% sure what he charges, but I believe it's around Â£40 for a service (if any parts are required I guess he'd charge extra). Drop him an email and see what he thinks.
> 
> Good luck


I've just had a second watch looked at for me by Paul and I'd recommend him any time. Fast, friendly service every time. I'll be using him again.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

DO NOT USE WD40 FOR THIS! It is an insulator and not in any way a contact cleaner.If contacts need cleaning, a cotton bud covered with lint free tissue and a little isopropyl alcohol is best Using WD40 is guaranteed to do damage to your watch which has little wrong with it. A professional clean will restore it to good health and will cost less than the watch is worth.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

tomshep said:


> DO NOT USE WD40 FOR THIS! It is an insulator and not in any way a contact cleaner.If contacts need cleaning, a cotton bud covered with lint free tissue and a little isopropyl alcohol is best Using WD40 is guaranteed to do damage to your watch which has little wrong with it. A professional clean will restore it to good health and will cost less than the watch is worth.


No, its not an insulator, its a water displacement oil;

From the site of the manufacturer _DISPLACES MOISTURE: Because WD-40 displaces moisture, it quickly dries out electrical systems to eliminate moisture-induced short circuits. Turn the power off before you spray_

I do wish people would simply use Google prior to giving out bogus warnings.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

wd 40 isn't a contact cleaner, but it can be quite succesful at improving the operation of switches etc but I would never use it for such if a specific contact cleaner is available. The problem with wd is it's almost impossible to apply a minute amount, you have no control and will end up getting it everywhere if you are not careful. As it's oil based it is not good with rubber so if the pushers have rubber "o" rings def do not use it.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Feenix, you are entirely wrong and I do wish that people knew what they were talking about before rubbishing those of us who do. OILS ARE NON CONDUCTIVE THAT IS TO SAY INSULATORS. THEY ARE NOT CONTACT CLEANERS AND IF YOU DO NOT KNOW BETTER NOW, AT LEAST YOU HAVE BEEN TOLD!


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice chaps, with lots of playing and fiddeling about with the watch it is now set to the right time (well 52sec slow but sod it its close enough for now) I wont be taking the back off so the wd40 will stay in the garage for now  .

My father will be looking to get it serviced but he will only take it to a high street shop as he doesn't like the idea of posting it to a stranger he hasn't met (yes i know but he is 71 years old)

So thanks to you all who replied to my call for help,

Dizz.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

tomshep said:


> Feenix, you are entirely wrong and I do wish that people knew what they were talking about before rubbishing those of us who do. OILS ARE NON CONDUCTIVE THAT IS TO SAY INSULATORS. THEY ARE NOT CONTACT CLEANERS AND IF YOU DO NOT KNOW BETTER NOW, AT LEAST YOU HAVE BEEN TOLD!


perhaps you should have actually READ my replies? I don't at any point say that it is a contact cleaner :tongue2:


----------

